# linux64 on amd64 10.3-STABLE



## YuryG (May 6, 2016)

I'm on FreeBSD 10.3-STABLE #0 r298933M amd64. Since some time ago I started to note the following message during boot process:
	
	



```
Additional ABI support: linuxlink_elf_obj: symbol elf64_linux_shared_page_fini undefined
linker_load_file: Unsupported file type
kldload: an error occurred while loading the module. Please check dmesg(8) for more details.
/etc/rc: WARNING: Unable to load kernel module linux64
.
```
I'm not sure, why is that, and what should I do? I've seen that linux64 is on the way, but don't know in what state it is now.

I have `linux_enable="YES"` in rc.conf. `option COMPAT_LINUX32` in custom kernel configuration file.


----------



## sizigee (May 9, 2016)

Hi there... I'm quite new to this forum 

I was wondering, is this from a fresh install?


----------



## YuryG (May 9, 2016)

10-stable from sources  https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/svn.html, then rebuilding world https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/makeworld.html. I had the first "clean fresh" install too long ago to remember.


----------

